
Do Developers Love Legalese? - duvander
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/05/25/developers-love-legalese/
======
Turing_Machine
Close on the heels of "bizarro incomprehensible homemade TOS/license" is using
a standard license that doesn't match the ecosystem -- for example, using
straight GPL rather than the Ruby License for a Ruby gem. If your license
doesn't match the rest of the tools, many will choose an alternative if it's
available.

(nothing against the GPL... just using it as an example).

